# o4 pathfinder fisher homesteader



## 04pathfinder (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi
I have an 04 pathfinder and can get a good deal on a 2 year old fisher homesteader 7.4
it seems that the weight wont be an issue as it only weighs 270lbs but fisher doesn't list a mount for it. the plow comes with an 07 jeep wrangler mount and Im wondering if it would be possible to modify it to fit my pathfinder or if someone makes an aftermarket mount for it
thanks


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Almost anything is possible with a welder, grinder, and a torch.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

There is a listing for Pathfinders starting in 2005. I would start by looking at the front end frame differences between the two years.

Edit: additional research indicates the 2005 Pathfinder "returned to" body on frame. This implies your 2004 was unibody, so I would say all bets are off.

Expect alot of customization and some prayer that the unibody holds up!!!!


----------



## 04pathfinder (Feb 9, 2010)

vtzdriver;1318659 said:


> There is a listing for Pathfinders starting in 2005. I would start by looking at the front end frame differences between the two years.
> 
> Edit: additional research indicates the 2005 Pathfinder "returned to" body on frame. This implies your 2004 was unibody, so I would say all bets are off.
> 
> Expect alot of customization and some prayer that the unibody holds up!!!!


Thanks I guess ill reconsider....maybe buy a full size truck


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

04pathfinder;1319432 said:


> Thanks I guess ill reconsider....maybe buy a full size truck


don't need a fullsize if you don't have any other use for one, you just need something that is body-on-frame. Pathfinders were uni-body from mid-'96 thru '04. If you are just looking to do your own driveway and such, SnowBear does make a mount for your Pathy and those plows will bend/break before damaging the truck. All depends on your individual needs.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Unibody is fine as long as you have a correct mount. My old Cherokee plowed for 4 years with no problems.


----------

